# Ok, afraid of being me?



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

I just need to know this is normal.

So the existential thoughts are kind of going away.. I'm not as panicked as I was before. But now I'm afraid of being me.. Like being inside this body? Looking in the mirror im like "what and who are you?" I know it's me.. But I'm afraid of what it means to be me.

Why am I in this body? It's mine. But it just weirds me out.

Does that make sense? And is this just my anxiety trying to latch onto something else?

Argh I hate it! Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## JessicaV. (May 14, 2012)

Hey,

I can really relate to your post, I have this feeling every day. I do not know who I am anymore and it scares me to hell that I am alive, beeing a human. I do not even know what it means to be human anymore. Also thoughts scare me I wonder how it is possible that we can think,move and all this stuff. I can really say that I am scared of myself and the world in general. I think many people with DP have these kind of feelings. I guess it is just the extreme anxiety we have resulting from Dp and the general feeling of being detachted from our own body.


----------



## ihatethis (Mar 13, 2012)

I can absolutely relate. I feel so strange to be here. It's like everything makes sense but me. I don't have problems with who I am or mirrors etc, but I feel so uncomfortable being here. its the existence thing for me, like I'm out of place. It so scary.


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

that's right. i felt attacted to the world few times today but somehow I just escape from it to this false state, and I don't know why. like I don't want to be me, but I must play this role :S


----------

